

The Irrefutable Laws of Marketing - klbarry
http://irrefutablelaws.weebly.com/

======
cloudbrain
All very true. Also a very good, practical and easy read:

"The 22 Immutable Laws of Branding"
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0060007737/>

------
brc
I should probably print these out and stick them to the wall.

~~~
vixen99
But first change 'effect' to 'affect'.

------
Andrew_Quentin
I am not sure I agree that people are persuaded by Ethos most rather than
logos. What is the evidence you stated to be overwhelming?

------
JonathanFields
I'd add - The best marketing is baked into the product, not bolted on later.

